# Am I only experiencing this world??? | Depersonalisation and derealization !!!



## Kunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys I am new here and I hope I will get some help from here  
It has started when my classmate told me that there is no god but note that here I am not talking about any religion so whatever the religion is just ignore it and please help me I beg you guys and ignore my grammar mistakes  so when he told me that, I started thinking about how we came to existence and then the cycle of these thoughts occurred in my mind and then everything has started and now I feel that everything around me is unreal or fake or do I really exist or not and am I only experiencing this world or people around me are also experiencing this world as same as me and I keep thinking about that and once I read matrix theory which comes up in my mind and I fear if it was true .I don't know what to do ? a week ago a felt a little bit recovery but every single thing triggers my memory and now it get worse again will I ever be cured or not ? Will I ever forget this? Look I m seventeen years old and it has started 4 months ago and I don't wana live my life like this and I want my happiness back and plz don't start a debate on god just help me plz if you can can then tell me I will tell everything in detail please help me ??


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello and Welcome,

Depersonalization & Derealization is more than just thoughts about these things. You may be going through an "Introspective Loop" where you keep obsessing over a certain thought process. Do you have any other symptoms that correlate with DP/DR?


----------



## Kunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Sometimes I just feel emotionless and hopeless but I don't feel any other symptom so much just thoughts occur and makes me sad which horrible sometimes I get a little bit panic attack


----------



## Kunz (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah one more sometime I feel visual distortion and everything seems unreal and fake


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

I have these thoghts before my DP starts ... What can we dooooo?


----------



## anonymousghost1128 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, I'm going to cut straight to it. Thinking that stuff is normal. It IS part of do and dr. Everything will be okay. I know it's hard to believe that right now... Trust me. I didn't believe anything anyone told me no matter what. I've been suffering with dp and dr for 6 years now but don't let that frighten you, it won't take that long long with you considering you found out what this is in it's early stages. The first thing you need to do is do your best at keeping your mind off of it, no matter what you do just make sure you stay calm. It wont go away right away so don't be worried if you kept your mind off of it then all the sudden it's still there. Just remain calm and keep your mind off of it. Then, after a few days possibly less it will go away. As soon as a thought pops in your head that makes you uncomfortable, think of a new thought that is positive. It could be something your looking forward to. It'll be okay. Trust me, you could of been like many others and have it for years and not know what it is, like myself. It's curable no matter how long you've had it. The first step is getting your mind off of it and replacing the negative thoughts with positive ones. Good luck buddy and message me if needed and I will be here to talk. That goes for anyone!


----------

